# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  MMOWNED homepage bug

## rdr1994

hey
the homepage of MMOWNED looks ****ed up to me ill post a screenie aswell in a sec, is this happening to more people?
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/mmownedbug.jpg/

----------


## Confucius

Try using a different browser besides IE and see if you get it all messed up again.

----------


## rdr1994

but.... I only have IE<3 hate the lay out of the other ones, I could try it thou I guess

edit:meh I can get to the forums Ill deal with homepage, it seemed better on firefox but I just can't handle that, don't like layout :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

Google chrome looks awesome, reason home page is messed up must be conditional statements or something for IE

----------


## mag1212

try to press Ctrl + F5 when your on the homepage might work

----------


## Reflection

Besides, IE is horrible in every way possible. There are also themes that makes mozilla look like explorer I think.

----------


## rdr1994

meh clicking on the home button seems to work now, Ill just stick with that, what's so bad about IE btw? I never had real problems with it:P

----------


## Confucius

> meh clicking on the home button seems to work now, Ill just stick with that, what's so bad about IE btw? I never had real problems with it:P


IE refuses to keep standard with web languages so web developers are forced to write conditional statements so that their websites will appear the same or not have bugs on IE. Causing lots of stress to web developers and designers, causing them to hate IE with a passion. Which is mainly why I hate IE.

----------


## rdr1994

ahhh, I guess ill start looking into new explorers then to check if I can find some1 better to get comfortable with, have had IE since my first PC so yeah It just looks....... normal:P

----------


## Deo

Notice: Use of undefined constant VB_RELATIVE_PATH - assumed 'VB_RELATIVE_PATH' in /home/mmowned/public_html/index.php on line 32


+1

edit: Chrome

----------


## rdr1994

it's back to normal now, ty for all the help  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zeroi9

Well, still, get Firefox and just download any team. Its so many out there. And addons!

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4327/ 
IE theme 6.0.

----------

